# Avenue Plaza, pre- Mardi Gras Week



## ronparise (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok so who else sees the value in a deeded week 8 at Avenue Plaza?

I though my $1100 snipe would be more than enough to grab this...but no it went for $1281 at least 2 others thought it was worth more than I did

I guess I have some competition for Mardi Gras.  Whoever won it give me a call, Ill tell you my secret reservation tactic for this week and which of the VC's that understand how this can work


----------



## mwcrother (Oct 24, 2015)

*pre-Mardi Gras Week*

I just bought a deeded pre-Mardi Gras Week 8 at the Avenue Plaza.  I've owned a week 9 for years.  I'm really less interested in the Week 8 weekend, but I want Wednesday and Thursday night; my week 9 is Friday to Friday.  Is it possible to rent the timeshare for Friday to Tuesday of the pre-Mardi Gras week, and then check in myself on Tuesday or Wednesday until Friday?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 24, 2015)

mwcrother said:


> I just bought a deeded pre-Mardi Gras Week 8 at the Avenue Plaza.  I've owned a week 9 for years.  I'm really less interested in the Week 8 weekend, but I want Wednesday and Thursday night; my week 9 is Friday to Friday.  Is it possible to rent the timeshare for Friday to Tuesday of the pre-Mardi Gras week, and then check in myself on Tuesday or Wednesday until Friday?



You can split your week,  into a 3 and a 4 night reservation. so if you want Wednesday and Thursday, you have to do Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday
and then you will have a 4 night reservation for the week that you can rent. 

And its important to note that that 4 night reservation can overlap the 3 nights you took for yourself. or not as you and your guest see fit


----------



## mwcrother (Oct 28, 2015)

*Avenue Plaza pre-Mardi Gras*

Thank you so much.  That's a great help.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 28, 2015)

I wish I could say I was the one who stole it, Ron, but it wasn't me. It's exactly what I would have bought because that's when I want to go to NOLA.


----------



## spackler (Jun 2, 2016)

FWIW, the week prior to Mardi Gras actually provides more TPU in RCI than Mardi Gras week for some reason - at least for 2017.


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 2, 2016)

spackler said:


> FWIW, the week prior to Mardi Gras actually provides more TPU in RCI than Mardi Gras week for some reason - at least for 2017.



For some reason there was some confusion at Avenue Plaza when I was making my reservation for next year as to what week number was Mardis Gras in 2017 (they were given a bad calendar by management). 

I'm wondering if RCI was supplied bad info as well...

Edit - RCI's calculator seems weird for the resort. The week _after_ Mardis Gras in 2018 is getting 7 TPUs more than the Mardis Gras Week (and 10 more than Lundis Gras).


----------



## spackler (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like it's not just at Avenue Plaza; RCI values week 7 much higher in NOLA regardless of when Mardi Gras is.  

Somebody needs to tweak their algorithm.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 2, 2016)

Interesting that you pulled this thread back up. I'm in the process of acquiring a deeded week 8 at Avenue Plaza. 

RCI certainly does not account for Mardi Gras. That's good for anyone to know if they're interested in trading into a NOLA resort. 

This week 8 is the type of ownership that is going to be very particular. Some will love it and many will hate it.

It seems as through RCI values it too low as a trade, ignoring the fact that it's an event week and has a very real defined market. Because it's not valued well by exchange companies it would not be a good thing to own if you planned to trade it most of the time. Non-locals and people who don't go to NOLA often may not see the value of the location. They may prefer being in the French Quarter. 

But people who know NOLA well and who like Mardi Gras can easily see the value of this ownership. It's a great time to experience carnival and the location is good too - for watching parades, for staying out of tourist traps, for getting around without a car. Ron can attest - locals will rent a room there just to have access for parking and restrooms.


----------



## madsr (Jul 12, 2016)

I have just been informed by Wyndham that you can no longer overlap if you split your week, which is awful in my opinion as I would like to do a 3 and 4 night overlap and have friends stay at the same time..

Ron are you aware of this change?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2016)

madsr said:


> I have just been informed by Wyndham that you can no longer overlap if you split your week, which is awful in my opinion as I would like to do a 3 and 4 night overlap and have friends stay at the same time..
> 
> Ron are you aware of this change?



Yes I know about it 

I own one week 8 and two week 9s the change is a $2700/ year hit for me
Not really. I'll use the second splits to make essence fest reservations 
 They don't generate as much rental income but not bad either


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 12, 2016)

Quite a big change, but I can certainly understand it. Any idea when they implemented it?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> Quite a big change, but I can certainly understand it. Any idea when they implemented it?



it came about after last years sugar bowl, another event week. apparently enough week 52 owners split their week and doubled up so that a lot or other week 52 owners were shut out

and that shouldnt happen,  They should have had a guarantee. I dont know why it hasnt happened at Jazz Fest or Mardi Gras before.  

This is a change that had to happen. Getting two Mardi Gras reservations from one ownership was nice while it lasted, but its over.


----------



## madsr (Jul 23, 2016)

I called again 3 days later, got a different person and they did split the week into 2 reservations for the same weekend! I guess it's up to who answers the phone...


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2016)

madsr said:


> I called again 3 days later, got a different person and they did split the week into 2 reservations for the same weekend! I guess it's up to who answers the phone...



Good luck with that holding

By the way I had already planned to give 10 avenue plaza weeks back through ovation. I was going to keep the event weeks (one week 8, two week 9s, and one week 18) this new rule has me reconsidering that decision


----------



## madsr (Jul 24, 2016)

Can they not honor the reservation when you have confirmation in hand? One would think legally they have to..
When you give back your weeks through ovation do you get compensation? I would think the event weeks would fetch some $ via a sale. They are hard to come by.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 24, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Yes I know about it
> 
> I own one week 8 and two week 9s the change is a $2700/ year hit for me
> Not really. I'll use the second splits to make essence fest reservations
> They don't generate as much rental income but not bad either



turns out I misunderstood the new rule... its no splits for the event weeks  and no concurent (overlapping splits) any other time


----------



## ronparise (Jul 24, 2016)

madsr said:


> Can they not honor the reservation when you have confirmation in hand? One would think legally they have to..
> When you give back your weeks through ovation do you get compensation? I would think the event weeks would fetch some $ via a sale. They are hard to come by.



Ive seen them back up to correct a mistake


My plan had been to keep the event weeks, but now Im not so sure.  I can get those weekends (which is all I want) , including Mardi Gras with Wyndham Points  and Worldmark Credits. The advantage with the weeks was that I could get 2 hot weekend reservations for one maintenance fee with the overlapping splits. Now I cant.. 

But you are right, these should have some value, so I wont use Ovation, Ill try ebay first.. or perhaps some of my regular customers.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 24, 2016)

Where are these rules? Do I have to login to see them or are they posted somewhere else online?


----------



## needhelp (Dec 28, 2016)

I found this post after trying to make a split week overlapping reservation for Essence weekend. The only reason I bought this flex week is so that we can get 2 rooms for the weekend. I am not trying to rent. This has really put a damper on my evening.  :-(


----------

